# Eighty-three versions of AMS J&S coaches!



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I got your attention. But check out the One to Twenty Point ME website for Accucraft's new versions of their RTR AMD coaches AND combines. 

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/

Gotta luv it!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Eighty-three versions of AMS J&S coaches!*

Yes, but still no official mention (on Accucraft's site) of when the combine will arrive.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I note that all of the Combine offerings are in 4-set packages. Maybe it's just me but I really _don't _need four Combines! I already used a Rio Grande UK kit to make a coach into combine #251 (which was a one-off for the RGS but I lettered for the D&RGW so sue me) and I can't see purchasing a package of them to get a discount. I guess I'll have to wait for some retailer to break up some sets.

That being said, _did you catch the bit about the baggage cars? AND _we're going to get them in all three colors!! Choose your era!!!! (Isn't it great to have a manufacturer actually bring out what we have been asking for without all of the fingernail-pulling that usually has to happen?) Now, all we have to do is figure out how to make the end rails for an observation car. It's a shame that Trackside Details or Ozark Miniatures or even Accucraft (hint hint!) couldn't market them as a detail item!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Eighty-three versions of AMS J&S coaches!*

I guess I'll have to wait for some retailer to break up some sets.


Steve, 
That's how Accucraft operate. Their website is basically 'wholesale' and the dealers order sets of 4 and sell them individually. (Or you do a deal with a dealer who has excess inventory and buy a set of 4, then sell them to your pals. Guess how I got mine!) 


a manufacturer actually bring out 


Still waiting...


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

So Pete, by the "still waiting" I take it you think Accucraft has been less than helpful to modelers?







I can see your point really... I mean, what with Bachmann and their such GREAT customer service, such WELL engineered products, yup - they sure do make Accucraft look like crap!









Oh, and if you want talk about waiting... how about that 2008 Long Caboose that might, MIGHT be here this fall... yup - we NEVER wait on Bachmann for anything...









(Show of hands who is still waiting for their Side Door Caboose?!?!?!







)
Sheesh!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: Eighty-three versions of AMS J&S coaches!*

There's no argument that Accucraft's customer service is very good. Unfortunately, they've seemed to have taken railroading modeling to a whole new level, in that their delivery schedule seems to be tied directly to Amtrak's. Some of their products have been two years or more late--products for which they have taken cash deposits. Paying a company a chunk of change and then having them perennially tell you "next year" gets a bit unsettling after a while. Add to that the products which seem to "butt in line" -- announced later, produced earlier, and you can see where the average customer might get a touch frustrated. They make great stuff, and I'm not going to presuppose anything about how they do business, but it's not the way I'd run the railroad. 

The truth is that EVERY train manufacturer is plagued by this to one degree or another. Aristo-Craft's been planning a 2-8-0 for how many years (decades)? They're just now getting ready to release it. Bachmann announced the K, then denied it, then announced it, then we waited... Then they didn't announce the Davenport, and we raised holy heck because we found out about it from our friends in Japan who said "hey! Look what I just bought!" The late LGB published an illustration of a plastic K-27 how many catalogs ago, but never produced it despite loud cries of "when, oh when?" 

There are two truths in large scale: 
1) Until it's on the store shelves, it doesn't exist, regardless of when it was "announced." 
2) If you want it that bad, build it yourself. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Kevin!! (That bit of wisdom should be chisled in stone...) Actually, That second part is what I'm posting about. I have been waiting for a combine car since it was announced oh.....how long ago? Anyway, I got tired of waiting and decided to try the kit from Rio Grande UK that modifies an already existing AMS coach. It turned out better than I'd dreamed _and_ I now have the experience (and the courage) to try more kit building! I never would have done so if the combine car had shown up in late 2008! That being said, I don't like waiting any more than any of you and I am just as frustrated at the delays! The thiing is _I now have a viable alternative!_ (Actually, I have always had this alternative! I just didn't have the confidence in my own abilities to go ahead and try!)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked David to do a #212 Combine for me and I'm awaiting the kit now. Already have the decals from Stan-delivered today. I'm with all of you. I'm tired of waiting for the "promised" combine and I'm ready to try one of Rio Grande UK's kits.


----------

